# Spotting at 38 weeks



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

How long is normal to have spotting (more like blood tinged vaginal discharge) after loosing your mucus plug?!? I am kind of getting worried b/c this has been going on for a few days now with no sign of labor on the horizon. Also, how do I know it's not amniotic fluid?!? I am so baffled! Please tell me this is normal....


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Normal







As your cervix begins to dilate, there are tiny blood vessels in it that may burst and bleed a little, that's the "bloody show" that some women experience. It's perfectly normal, especially in the small amounts that you're describing.

It can mean that labor is just around the corner, or it could mean that you're dilating very slowly and by the time "real" labor kicks in, you'll already be at a 5 and it'll go fast!









If it's amniotic fluid, it will *typically* pool if you lay down, then when you get up, you'll notice increased leakage. So go lay down for an hour (do some kick counts, read a book, take a nap) then when you get up pay attention to see if you have any leakage.

Amniotic fluid is typically clear and odorless. As opposed to urine which will be somewhat colored and have a scent. Discharge will be milky-white, stringy, or blood-tinged.


----------



## Burnindinner (Mar 11, 2008)

I spotted for 9 days straight, starting at 37+0, stopped at 38+2. Went in finally for an NST and mw decided was probably due to dilating. I have a very low-lying placenta, so she wanted to be sure it wasn't related to that. It wasn't. No spotting since, just lots of snotty stuff.

Oh, and then I was dilated to 3 cm. Kind of hoping it's just slowly creeping open (at 38+5 now).


----------



## icy02 (Oct 28, 2008)

So I guess I should describe the "spotting" and really watery and blood tinged. Sometimes the color of fresh blood (pink) and sometime a little more brown. The discharge is really not as thick as you would expect it to be.... It is defiantly not urine. Should I go in to be checked?!? If it is amniotic fluid I don't really want a vaginal exam done. But, I've been having sex so if I'm going to get an infection from having a slow leak the damage is already done. Help!!


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icy02* 
So I guess I should describe the "spotting" and really watery and blood tinged. Sometimes the color of fresh blood (pink) and sometime a little more brown. The discharge is really not as thick as you would expect it to be.... It is defiantly not urine. Should I go in to be checked?!? If it is amniotic fluid I don't really want a vaginal exam done. *But, I've been having sex* so if I'm going to get an infection from having a slow leak the damage is already done. Help!!

It could be semen mixed with normal discharge. Don't worry


----------



## Carolinamom4 (May 5, 2010)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *icy02* 
Should I go in to be checked?!? If it is amniotic fluid I don't really want a vaginal exam done. But, I've been having sex so if I'm going to get an infection from having a slow leak the damage is already done. Help!!

If you have any question, please get checked, you don't want an infection or leaking amniotic fluid. Keep us updated!


----------



## MamaMakingMemories (May 20, 2007)

I'd say it's most likely normal. However, I would definitely tell your midwife or doctor about it right away and see what they say.

Occasionally spotting can be a sign of a low-lying placenta or placenta previa. I had spotting at 34 weeks with my 2nd pregnancy, went in for an ultrasound, and was diagnosed with a low-lying placenta, which fortunately "moved" up enough for me to have a natural birth at 41 weeks.


----------

